# Swollen Eye



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ummm, go see a doctor.

Could be an allergy, say to the goggle foam. Could be something else totally unrelated like say a brain tumor. I'm not a doctor. I can say that this is in no way normal for a day of boarding. In fact I've never heard of it.

Sounds likes something she should talk to a doctor about. Not 100% sure, but a doctors advice is probably going to be better than the voodoo medicine given out on the web.


----------



## donm3ga (Apr 5, 2008)

Got it coach. Our guess was an allergic reaction to something because it went away immediately after our trip. My guess was the foam on the goggles, but who knows.

I'm gonna go tell her to see a doctor. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

donm3ga said:


> Got it coach. Our guess was an allergic reaction to something because it went away immediately after our trip. My guess was the foam on the goggles, but who knows.
> 
> I'm gonna go tell her to see a doctor. Thanks!


It's most likely from the goggle foam ADHESIVE. My guess is that's the problem if it is goggle related.

I showed some kids how you could take the extra part of a name tag sticker and use it as a mask so they put it around their eyes. About 2 minutes later they all were like, "My eyes are watering and itchy."

My guess is the goggle adhesive. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Tell her to loosen her goggle strap :laugh: J/K Definitely worthy of a doctor visit and an allergen check. Had she ever worn the goggles before?


----------



## donm3ga (Apr 5, 2008)

That was her first time using those goggles. They were brand new from WM.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Have to say as a doctor myself that it would be *unusual* to have an allergy to a pair of goggles that only affects the one eye. Unless of course there was something exposed on the goggle on the one eye that wasn't on the other (i.e. some sort of manufacturing defect). Worth seeing your family physician for a quick discussion, but sadly after the fact it's often near on impossible to tell a patient what caused it. You also need to be very specific about what was swollen... the eye, the eyelids, the area surrounding the eye? And whether it was red/painful/the eye was discharging/the vision was intact?? All these things will help her doctor give a more focused answer. Is she absolutely sure she couldn't have gotten anything in the eye on Day One?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

I just re-read your initial post. The other swelled after a few days beyond the initial eye swelling. That sounds more like a cross-infection to be honest. Like I say, an allergic reaction is not going to discriminate between eyes; if you're allergic generally speaking any area that's in contact with the allergen is going to be affected at the same time.


----------



## donm3ga (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Her eyelids and surrounding area were swollen. They were a little itchy and a little red. They did not feel sore at all according to her. We'll go to her doctor. Like you said though, he probably cant tell her anything specific. Maybe he can give her some preventative measures though.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

Nasal infection, maybe?


----------

